# Ghost Powerkid Girl 24 in leicht



## tommi67 (1. März 2014)

An alle bastelverliebten Bikepapas.
Ich lese dieses Forum schon länger und wollte nun auch mal das Ergebnis meiner Umbaumaßnahmen
zeigen. Die Basis ist ein Ghost Powerkid 24 Zoll.Ich habe nur die dicken Brocken gewechselt.
-Schwalbe Moe Joe Faltbar
-Federgabel SID von 2000 runtergetravelt auf 60 mm
-gekürzte SLX Kurbel
-leichte Kassette aus der Teilekiste
weiter habe ich die orginale Drehgriffschalter gegen Grip Shift MRX getauscht weil sie ganz einfach
besser funktionieren.
An sonsten ist das Bike im orginalen Zustand.
Durch die Umbaumaßnahmen reduzierte sich das Gesammtgewicht von 12,3 Kilo auf 9,4 Kilo.
gemessen mit meiner Kofferwaage. Meine Tochter liebt ihr Rad überalles und sagt das es jetzt viel besser ist.
Eine Gabel die endlich mal federt .
Viele Grüße an alle Biker und viel Spass an Euren Projekten.


----------



## Nimron (1. März 2014)

Das mit der Federgabel kann ich verstehen! Ich habe gerade beim Rad meiner Tochter von der SID wieder auf die originale Sountour gewechselt und seitdem meckert sie dauern rum...

Tolles Ergebnis!

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (1. März 2014)

Ist die weisse sid immer schon weiss gewesen??


----------



## tommi67 (1. März 2014)

Die SID war ursprünglich blau .Hab sie In der Bucht ersteigert und der Vorbesitzer hatte schon mal weiß mit nen Pinsel
draufgeschmiert.Die Gabel sah einfach furchtbar aus. Also abschleifen neu lackieren.Die Sticker kann ich zum Glück in meiner Firma
selbst plotten.


----------



## storck-riesen (3. März 2014)

Auf welche Länge ist die SLX gekürzt? Und was war die Ausgangslänge? Selbst gekürzt? Hast du ein Detailbild vom neuen Pedalgewinde?


----------



## tommi67 (3. März 2014)

Hallo Stork-Riesen
Die Kurbel war 175 mm und ist jetzt auf 155mm gekürzt.
Die SLX Kurbel eignet sich perfekt zum zum kürzen da die gerade Fläche mit der Bezeichnung SLX genau 90° zur Kurbelachse steht.
Also Kurbelarme mit Fläche auf den Bohrständer spannen und von hinten mit 12,9mm bohren.Die Gewinde habe ich Bikeshop um die Ecke für nen 10er schneiden lassen.Die Löcher haben an der Seite zur Kurbelachse einen Spalt von ca. 1,5 mm das ich allerdings an einer Kinderradkurbel für unbedenklich halte.Die Kettenblätter haben die selbe Zähnezahl wie die Kettenblätter an der Orginalkurbel.
Das Kurbellager musste ich wegen geringerer Breite des Rahmens mit Spacern ausgleichen. In einen anderen Tread gibt es glaube ich
schon Bilder vom Umbau einer SLX Kurbel.Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen.Viel Spass mit deinen Projekten .Tommi67.
Wenn Du die Fotos nicht findest einfach noch mal melden dann stell ich welche ein.


----------



## storck-riesen (4. März 2014)

Danke. Die Info mit der geraden Fläche ist ein sehr nützlicher Hinweis und erleichtert das Aufspannen der Kurbel erheblich. Der kleine Spalt im Gewinde deckt sich dann mit dem schon bekannten Bild.


----------



## tommi67 (3. April 2016)

Hallo Das Rad ist bis auf die Kurbel abzugeben .
Siehe Verkaufstread


----------



## wintermute (4. April 2016)

Hallo,

was ist das für ein V-Brake Adpater an der SID? Ist der selbstgebaut?

Vielen Dank und viele grüsse
Thomas


----------



## tommi67 (4. April 2016)

Hallo Thomas
Der V-Brake Adapter ist selbst gebaut und dann Blau eloxiert worden.
V.G Tommi


----------



## wintermute (4. April 2016)

Hoi Tommi,
danke für die Info, hab fast gehofft, einen brauchbaren käuflich erwerbbaren (und gut aussehenden!!) Adapter gefunden zu haben.

Viele Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

